# LeFrois BBQ sauce



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2018)

*
Lefrois is a great tasting sweet barbeque sauce. It is manufactured in Buffalo NY, and I am not sure how widely it is available in stores. Though, if you have a Wegmans, you may find it. Also on Amazon.   I use it for a lot of stuff. I may mix a bit into scrambled eggs, or vegies.

Right now, I put a batch of it into the slow cooker with some Bubba Turkey Burgers and some boneless skinless chicken tenders.  We had the tenders for lunch, and they were great. Will do the burgers at dinner.  My husband came up with the idea because a small diner in the town where he used to live would basically have burgers simmering in it all day, and they were great tasting.  

It is a different flavor than most BBQ sauces.  Lighter in color and flavor.  If you can find it where you are, definitely give it a try.  I know Moviequeen will find it, and Aunt Bea, you may check Wegmans.

*


----------



## JimW (Dec 28, 2018)

I've got a Wegman's near me, I'll have to see if they carry it. I'm always lookin for new sauces to try out. Thanks Marie!


----------

